# Egypt's homosexuals violation of human right



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

Here is a link to a long BBC article, as mentioned jokingly a few times "there are no gay's in Egypt" but then again there is no freedom of anything

"In the majority we see the same pattern: arrests without probable cause, forced medical examinations and mandatory HIV tests, physical abuse and coercion to give confessions"

Interesting article which highlights the violation of human rights 

Oddly enough it appears to be a homophobic culture yet men kiss themselves on the cheeks which does not happen in the UK

BBC News - Egypt's homosexuals find home in cyberspace


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

All Arab men kiss each other on the cheek, happens in Spain, France, Italy and other South American countries... kissing on the cheek has nothing to do with being gay.


----------



## King.Tut (Jan 12, 2011)

Interesting article. Considering Egypt is one of the less strict of the muslim dominated countries I feel they could lead the way in tolerance towards homosexuality. I think they need to learn that homosexuality is not a choice and cannot be controlled. Sadly, as with all religions and not just Islam, they are not suitable for the ever changing world and modern lifestyles.

It saddens me that homosexual men and women have to live in secrecy here in Egypt but I guess that's something that is probably not going to change anytime soon.

Also Maiden is correct that men kissing on the cheek here is not a seen as a homosexual activity, it's simply like shaking hands. I myself have a few Egyptian friends who greet me in this way, yes the tourists do a double take but living here you just adapt to the ways of the locals.


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

No I know kissing on the cheek is a greeting what I am trying to get at is if you did that here in the UK people would do a double take


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I have seen men greet other with a kiss in the U.K and no one bothered.
I am sure there are some bigots still around but in all honesty I don't think anyone cares if gay people go around kissing or holding hands in the streets of the U.K 
Just take a walk down Old Compton St..


----------



## jd2222245 (May 1, 2011)

From my understanding, the Middle East is progressing toward accepting LGBT people. I hope!


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Horus said:


> No I know kissing on the cheek is a greeting what I am trying to get at is if you did that here in the UK people would do a double take


Sorry if I missed anything ... are you back in the UK Horus?


----------



## Whiskey96 (Jun 6, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I have seen men greet other with a kiss in the U.K and no one bothered.
> I am sure there are some bigots still around but in all honesty I don't think anyone cares if gay people go around kissing or holding hands in the streets of the U.K
> Just take a walk down Old Compton St..



By "Bigots" do you mean people who believe in the words of the Holy Bible..?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Whiskey96 said:


> By "Bigots" do you mean people who believe in the words of the Holy Bible..?




No I don´t


I believe anyone who is intolerant of beliefs other than his or her own is a bigot.


----------

